# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  الهلال يتفوق على المريخ وهذه حقيقة ولكن ......

## العكادي

*استفزاني مقال كتب عن مدرب الفريق الرديف بنادي المريخ بالمنتدي ورغم المجهود المقدر الذي كان علينا أن نشكرهم علينا بدأ التبخيس لهذا الجهد وبالامكانيات التدريبية المحدود تحقق الانجاز الذي قارب على قطف ثماره ..
ومن هنا احسست بأن الهلال يتفوق علينا اعلامياً والفرق بيننا وبينه كالفرق بين السماء والأرض مهما كان الهلال ضعيف فلا نجد أي اعلامي ينقص من قدره بل يقنع الجمهور بقوته وسطوة لاعبيه ومهاراتهم العالية وهم انفسهم غير مقتنعين كما في سيدي بيه وغيرهم من الاعبين .... 
ونحن للاسف حتى عندما نحقق فوز وبطولات يطلع علينا بعض المحبطين ويقللو من ما تحقق من انجاز ,,, والبعض الأخر يقلل من معنويات اللاعبين وينعتهم بأقبح الصفات المحبطة وأخرين يترصدون المدرب .. والغالبية يترصدون رئيس النادي وهم أنفسهم لا يقدرون على توفير قوارير مياه للتمرين ... وكذلك أمتدت الاساءة لمدربين الرديف الذين هم على اعتاب تحقيق أول بطولة لاحدث دوري سوداني ,,, فمهما كان الطموح بمدرب عالي فغايتنا سوف تتحقق قريباً أن شاء الله وهي الفوز بدوري الرديف ,,,, فارفعوا من روح الاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى يتحقق حلمهم وبعد ذلك لكل حدث حديث ,,, والمستغرب تتم المهاجمة من أناس لهم دور مؤثر في منتديات المريخ ويقومون بالاحصاء والمعلومات الدقيقة فكان حري بهم أن يقومون بهجمات عكسية لقهر الهلالاب اعلامياً رغم قوة سطوتهم في هذا المجال فقد قنعنا واقتنعنا بأسماء اطلقوها عليها وهي لا توصف حالنا لكن لتمزقنا وتفكك أوصلنا ما بين محب ومصلحجي تم فرضها علينا منها ( سيد البلد لناديهم ) و( الوصيف لنادينا ))
لذلك أطلق صرخة من هنا نطلقها لاعلام المريخ ونقول لكل من لا يري في المريخ شيئ جميل (( فاليقل خيراً أو ليصمت )) يرحمكم الله ... لقد هرمنا من ضعفنا الاعلامي بالصحف المنسوبة للمريخ ... فلا نريد أن تمتد العدوي للمنتديات ......
موضوع انفعالي أرجو المعذره في ركاكة الاسلوب أو الأخطأ الاملائية أو النحوية أن وجدت حتى لا يعرج البعض عن هدف الموضوع ..؟؟؟؟
__________________
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ياسلام على صفويتك يالعكادي الحبيب

ونتمنى ان يتحد كل شعب المريخ خلف ناديهم 

*

----------


## الجراح

*تسلم حبيبنا ودالعكد ،،،، كلامك فيه كثير من الحقيقه والواقع المر الذي نتعايش معه، فكثر ما نري مشاركات مشاترة نحيد عنها ونربأ بأنفسنا بالرد علي صاحبها ،،،

ولعلك هنا تقصد مشاركه الحبيب شيبا ،، وهو من أفضل الأخوان الذين يكتبو عبر المنتديات المريخيه وعلم لا يمكن تخطيه فله منا كل الإحترام، وإن كان قد جانبه الصواب في مشاركته المعنيه،،
وقد أجحف في حق الدحيش ، وكان بإمكانه إيصال فكرته وحفظ للرجل حقه دون التقليل منه ومن إنجازه، وهو قادر علي ذلك لما يمتلكه من سعه فكر  ،،،

الواجب يحتم علينا أن نوزن كلماتنا وأن نحترم بعضنا البعض ،،، فللكلمه وقعها وتأثيرها،،،،

وافر التقدير للجميع ،،،،،،،،،،،، 
*

----------


## شيبا

*لو انا المعني بهذا الحديث 

اوكد لك مجددا  لا الدحيش لا عاطف منصور ما عندهم حاجة حتى لو جابو كاس العالم زاتو خليك من دوري الرديف

الغاية من فريق الرديف والشباب هي رفد الفريق الاول باللاعبين وليس تحقيق البطولات وهو امر لن يتحقق الا بوجود مدرب مؤهل


ما نكتبه مجرد راي شخصي يعبر عن راي كاتبه فقط  ومن متابع ولصيق لقطاع الشباب بالمريخ لعامين 
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*tفى-قابلة مع قناة الشروق فى رمضان-- تابعت لقاء مع الدحيش--الذى اكد انه مهموم بالمريخ وبفريق  الرديف ولن يهدا له بال  حتى  يتبؤا  الفريق البطولة-- ويكون  رافد  جيد للفريق الاول--هذا احساس رجل صادق فى ولاءه وصادق فى انتماءه-- ومثله  نرجو ان يتضاعف عددهم--- ولذا فكلما ذكرته  اخى العكادى صحيح  ومنطقى  --- لكن بعض الناس  ينتهجون نهج خالف تذكر مع  انهم  لا صلة لهم بالتدريب-- من قريب او من بعيد-- لكن هكذا هم يهرفون بما لايعرفون- وينكرون ماهو ثابت بالضرورة والتجربة-- والعاملون يعملون  والجمل ماشى--نسال الله ان يكون عدد الخيرين   كثير يتضاعف-يمحق الله الباطل  ويزيد الخير-- وكل التهانى مقدما لعصام وال\دحيش ولكل من يعرف كيف  يفرح للمريخ
*

----------


## العكادي

*أخوتى الاعزاء نؤكد بأن مصلحتنا المريخ وليس لدي أي منافع مع أي جهة وكل المريخاب الغيورين تعرفنا عليهم من خلال المنتديات ... وظللنا نسكت عن الكثير حفاظاً على البيت الكبير ولكن الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس ... ونتمني ثم نتمني أن يتحرر الاعلام من ثوب الحياد وأن يعمل من أجل مصلحة المريخ وأن يكون النقد بناء بدون تجريح أو مساس بأي من أبناء المريخ المخلصين .....
*

----------


## شيبا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

لكن بعض الناس  ينتهجون نهج خالفتذكر 
مع  انهم  لا صلة لهم بالتدريب-- من قريب او من بعيد--
 لكن هكذا هم يهرفون بما لايعرفون-
 وينكرون ماهو ثابت بالضرورة والتجربة--
 والعاملون يعملون  والجمل ماشى





كدي   رد على الاخ هيثم الدعيتة هنا 

http://www.merreikh.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=66517
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العكادي
					

استفزاني مقال كتب عن مدرب الفريق الرديف بنادي المريخ بالمنتدي ورغم المجهود المقدر الذي كان علينا أن نشكرهم علينا بدأ التبخيس لهذا الجهد وبالامكانيات التدريبية المحدود تحقق الانجاز الذي قارب على قطف ثماره ..
ومن هنا احسست بأن الهلال يتفوق علينا اعلامياً والفرق بيننا وبينه كالفرق بين السماء والأرض مهما كان الهلال ضعيف فلا نجد أي اعلامي ينقص من قدره بل يقنع الجمهور بقوته وسطوة لاعبيه ومهاراتهم العالية وهم انفسهم غير مقتنعين كما في سيدي بيه وغيرهم من الاعبين .... 
ونحن للاسف حتى عندما نحقق فوز وبطولات يطلع علينا بعض المحبطين ويقللو من ما تحقق من انجاز ,,, والبعض الأخر يقلل من معنويات اللاعبين وينعتهم بأقبح الصفات المحبطة وأخرين يترصدون المدرب .. والغالبية يترصدون رئيس النادي وهم أنفسهم لا يقدرون على توفير قوارير مياه للتمرين ... وكذلك أمتدت الاساءة لمدربين الرديف الذين هم على اعتاب تحقيق أول بطولة لاحدث دوري سوداني ,,, فمهما كان الطموح بمدرب عالي فغايتنا سوف تتحقق قريباً أن شاء الله وهي الفوز بدوري الرديف ,,,, فارفعوا من روح الاعبين والجهاز الفني حتى يتحقق حلمهم وبعد ذلك لكل حدث حديث ,,, والمستغرب تتم المهاجمة من أناس لهم دور مؤثر في منتديات المريخ ويقومون بالاحصاء والمعلومات الدقيقة فكان حري بهم أن يقومون بهجمات عكسية لقهر الهلالاب اعلامياً رغم قوة سطوتهم في هذا المجال فقد قنعنا واقتنعنا بأسماء اطلقوها عليها وهي لا توصف حالنا لكن لتمزقنا وتفكك أوصلنا ما بين محب ومصلحجي تم فرضها علينا منها ( سيد البلد لناديهم ) و( الوصيف لنادينا ))
لذلك أطلق صرخة من هنا نطلقها لاعلام المريخ ونقول لكل من لا يري في المريخ شيئ جميل (( فاليقل خيراً أو ليصمت )) يرحمكم الله ... لقد هرمنا من ضعفنا الاعلامي بالصحف المنسوبة للمريخ ... فلا نريد أن تمتد العدوي للمنتديات ......
موضوع انفعالي أرجو المعذره في ركاكة الاسلوب أو الأخطأ الاملائية أو النحوية أن وجدت حتى لا يعرج البعض عن هدف الموضوع ..؟؟؟؟
__________________








كفيت و وفيت الأخ العكادي
*

----------


## الدلميت

*اعلام الهلال اعلام تهويل وتكببر


يعني اعلام البنشر
                        	*

----------

